# [usb] utilise une clé de stockage (resolu)

## musclosaure

Bonjour, je voudrais utiliser ma clé usb,elle  est bien reconnu, un lsusb donne ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> 
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 08ec:0010 M-Systems Flash Disk Pioneers DiskOnKey
> 
> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> ...

 

mais je fais comment pour que nautilus affiche ce qu'il y a dedant ? sous mandrake il suffisait juste de mettre la clé et hop un racourcis sur le bureau qui affiche ce qu'il y a dedant avec Konqueror. 

comment faire ?Last edited by musclosaure on Thu Mar 03, 2005 3:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bosozoku

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir /mnt/key
> 
> mount /dev/sda ou sda1 /mnt/key

 

Voila  :Smile: 

en esperant que tu ais activé l'emulation scsi dans ton noyau ^^

----------

## bosozoku

Je me rapelle plus comment ça se passe sous gnome ou kde lol

M'enfin rox arrive bien a monter ça tout seul aussi.

edit : arg Polo ! Je t'ai pris en flagrant déli de suppression de message pour cause de grillage  :Laughing: 

----------

## musclosaure

 *Quote:*   

> mount /mnt/cle_usb/
> 
> mount: /dev/sda1 n'est pas un périphérique valide de type bloc
> 
> 

   :Confused: 

----------

## kernelsensei

```
cat /proc/partitions
```

----------

## musclosaure

hum, j'avais oublier que je l'avais deja rajouter a l'instal dans le fstab (comme dans la doc):

 *Quote:*   

> none			/proc/bus/usb	usbfs		defaults		0 0

 

et ben j'arrive pas a l'utiliser

EDIT; bon j'ai remise l'autre et ya pas eut de miracle, ca fait toujour la meme chose quand je lui dis de monter /mnt/cle_usb

----------

## ghoti

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   mkdir /mnt/key
> 
> mount /dev/sda ou sda1 /mnt/key 
> 
> Voila 
> ...

 

 :Question:   :Question: 

Tu voulais sans doute dire le "support scsi" ?  :Wink: 

----------

## blasserre

 *musclosaure wrote:*   

> hum, j'avais oublier que je l'avais deja rajouter a l'instal dans le fstab (comme dans la doc):
> 
> ```
> none         /proc/bus/usb   usbfs      defaults      0 0
> ```
> ...

 

ça c'est juste pour rajouter l'usb en général 

il te faut autre chose pour ta clef usb en particulier

que dit :

```
$ cat /etc/fstab
```

----------

## musclosaure

ben ce que j'ai mis: 

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda1               /mnt/cle_usb    vfat            defaults,rw,user,noauto 

 

et un mount /mnt/cle_usb me met:

 *Quote:*   

> mount: /dev/sda1 n'est pas un périphérique valide de type bloc
> 
> 

 

----------

## ghoti

 *musclosaure wrote:*   

> et un mount /mnt/cle_usb me met:
> 
>  *Quote:*   mount: /dev/sda1 n'est pas un périphérique valide de type bloc
> 
>  

 

As-tu activé le support USB_STORAGE dans le noyau ? S'il est en module, celui-ci est-il chargé ?

----------

## bong

Voila ce que moi j'ai dans le fstab:

```
/dev/sda1               /mnt/usb        vfat            noauto,noatime,users,exec,umask=000     0 0
```

Si ca peut t'aider...

sinon, que donne cette commande?

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SCSI
```

----------

## musclosaure

sa fait plein de truc, je fais un c/c quand meme:

 *Quote:*   

> # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set
> 
> # SCSI device support
> 
> CONFIG_SCSI=m
> ...

 

----------

## bong

Aie!

Essaye d'ajouter ça à ton kernel:

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# SCSI device support

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

```

----------

## bosozoku

@bong, on m'avait déja fait la remarque alors maintenant c'est moi qui vait te la faire  :Smile: 

Tu peux utiliser grep tout seul au lieu de l'associer à un pipe avec cat ! 

```
grep SCSI /usr/src/linux/.config

ou zgrep SCSI /proc/config.gz
```

----------

## bong

Halala,

Oui, c'est vrai mais (car par pure mauvaise fois, je me dois de troiver un mais  :Very Happy:  )

en fait, en testant dans ma console, j'ai d'abord fais un cat pour voir tout mon .config et voir à peu pres quoi chercher avec le grep que j'ai ajouté vite fait à la suite de ma premiere comande...

Cela dit, ca aide pas l'ami qui à qui il manque le support scsi !

----------

## musclosaure

mais il vois la cle, il a reconnais mais il veut pas la monter, pourquoi ? dans le fstab j'ai ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sda		/mnt/cle_usb 	vfat 		defaults,rw,user,noauto 0 0

 

et quans je monte la cle:

 *Quote:*   

> mount /mnt/cle_usb/
> 
> mount: /dev/sda n'est pas un périphérique valide de type bloc
> 
> 

 

Pourquoi il dis ca ?

----------

## palatin

On va reprendre depuis le début car c'est un peu brouillon tout ça  :Smile: 

1/ As-tu installé udev ? Si c'est le cas tu vas devoir écrire un règle afin de pouvoir monter ta clé.

2/ As-tu ajouté le support du scsi ? Que te donne dmesg quand tu branches ta clé ? S'il y a seulement les 3 lignes mentionnées dans ton premier post, alors le support scsi n'est définitivement pas activé dans le noyau (dans ce cas il faut l'ajouter), ou alors les modules ne sont pas chargés (donnes la sortie de lsmod). Le chargement automatique est effectué par hotplug normalement.

3/ Possèdes-tu des disques scsi ? (j'en doute) Le cas échéant, ta clé apparaîtra sous sdb ou sdc.

Un petit conseil pour finir : n'hésite pas à fournir autant d'informations que possible, ça rend la tâche des personnes qui aident bien plus aisée.

 :Wink: 

----------

## ghoti

 *musclosaure wrote:*   

> mais il vois la cle, il a reconnais mais il veut pas la monter, pourquoi ? dans le fstab j'ai ceci:
> 
>  *Quote:*   /dev/sda		/mnt/cle_usb 	vfat 		defaults,rw,user,noauto 0 0 
> 
> et quans je monte la cle:
> ...

 

Bon, c'est quoi finalement : sda ou sda1 ??? Tu as donné les 2 écritures dans tes différents posts ....

Pour rappel :

/dev/sda désigne le disque entier. 

/dev/sda1 désigne la première partition du disque sda.

On monte des partitions, pas un disque entier !!!

Et, encore une fois, il est bien possible que usb-storage soit nécessaire (c'est le cas chez moi avec une clé Apacer !)

D'ailleurs, tu l'as noté toi-même :

 *Quote:*   

> # NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; se e USB_STORAGE Help for more information

 

----------

## ghoti

 *palatin wrote:*   

> 1/ As-tu installé udev ? Si c'est le cas tu vas devoir écrire un règle afin de pouvoir monter ta clé.

 

Si tu penses à une règle spécifique, ce n'est pas indispensable : la clé est reconnue comme un disque scsi et ce cas est bien entendu prévu dans les règles de base fournies automatiquement par udev !

Remarque que rien n'empêcherait évidemment de se créer sa petite règle perso_à_soi_tout_seul  :Wink: 

----------

## musclosaure

oui il est installé:

 *Quote:*   

>  emerge --search udev
> 
> Searching...
> 
> [ Results for search key : udev ]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 2/ As-tu ajouté le support du scsi ? Que te donne dmesg quand tu branches ta clé ? S'il y a seulement les 3 lignes mentionnées dans ton premier post, alors le support scsi n'est définitivement pas activé dans le noyau (dans ce cas il faut l'ajouter), ou alors les modules ne sont pas chargés (donnes la sortie de lsmod). Le chargement automatique est effectué par hotplug normalement. 

 

pour le supprot je crois l'avoir mis.

un dmesg donne cec(je met seulement les truc où il parle de l'usb):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usbfs
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver hub
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 3/ Possèdes-tu des disques scsi ? (j'en doute) Le cas échéant, ta clé apparaîtra sous sdb ou sdc. 

 

je sais meme pas ce que c'est  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Adrien

 *musclosaure wrote:*   

> Citation: 
> 
> 3/ Possèdes-tu des disques scsi ? (j'en doute) Le cas échéant, ta clé apparaîtra sous sdb ou sdc.  
> 
> je sais meme pas ce que c'est 

 

Si tu ne sais pas ce que c'est, à mon avis, tu n'en a pas, mais as-tu des disques Serial ATA ???  :Smile: 

----------

## palatin

ok ! maintenant qu'on sait que udev est installé, ça change tout !  :Very Happy: 

tu peux commencer par commenter ta ligne avec usbfs dans ton fstab.

c'est udev qui crée dynamiquement les entrées de ton /dev en fonction de tes périphériques. donc il faut lui faire comprendre que tu possèdes un clé usb.

Pour ce faire, je te renvoie au guide udev de la documentation officielle de gentoo :

je te conseille particulièrement le dernier lien de la page qui explique bien comment se dépatouiller avec les clés usb :

http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

n'hésite pas à demander en cas de pb  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> mais as-tu des disques Serial ATA ???

 

C'est ce que je voulais dire  :Confused: 

----------

## blasserre

 *palatin wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   mais as-tu des disques Serial ATA ??? 
> 
> C'est ce que je voulais dire 

 

comme dirait kernel_sensei :

```
cat /proc/partitions
```

----------

## palatin

Autre remarque : il faut distinguer support usb et support scsi :

- le support usb prend en charge l'usb lui meme

- le support scsi va prendre en charge la mémoire contenue dans ta clé, en l'assimilant à un hdd scsi.

il te faut les 2, je suis loin de ma gentoo donc je ne peux pas te donner quels drivers il faut activer dans le noyau.

----------

## ghoti

 *palatin wrote:*   

> donc il faut lui faire comprendre que tu possèdes un clé usb.

 

Mais enfin, non, non, non et NON !!!!!

La clé usb est vue comme un disque scsi, il n'y a donc aucun réglage à faire dans udev : le fichier de config par défaut suffit largement !

Par contre, je répète qu'il faut probablement activer le support usb_storage

----------

## musclosaure

bon ben le premier je les lu et il ma pas servir a grand (il m'a meme servis a rien) et le 2eme est en anglais, j'y comprend rien du tout. 

mais sinon dans le fstab j'ai mis sda1 au lieu de sda et j'ai plus d'erreur dans le terminal, mais quzn je double click sessu sous nautiluse un msgbox me dit ceci:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Impossible de monter le volume. Il n'y a probablement pas de média dans le périphérique.
> 
> >show more details
> ...

 

EDIT: ah bah si il redis l'erreur dans le terminal:

mount /mnt/cle_usb/

mount: /dev/sda1 n'est pas un périphérique valide de type bloc

----------

## ghoti

 *musclosaure wrote:*   

> mount: /dev/sda1 n'est pas un périphérique valide de type bloc

 

Aaarghhhhh  !

USB_STORAGE

USB_STORAGE

USB_STORAGE

USB_STORAGE

USB_STORAGE

USB_STORAGE

USB_STORAGE

Je ne sais vraiment plus dans quelle langue il faut le crier !  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## palatin

ça ne marche pas toujours.

Je viens de vérifier dans le fichier udev.rules.gentoo de la release 45 de udev, il n'y a à aucun moment la mention de disques sd*. J'en déduis (j'ai peu-être tord) que la clé ne sera pas prise en charge automatiquement. (c'est ce qui m'est arrivé). 

Je suis d'accord pour l'usb-storage, mais il faut également le support scsi

EDIT : évidemment, si le node /dev/sda a été créé à la main ou est un reste de devfs, pas besoin de faire cette règle, c'est le cas on dirait.

----------

## musclosaure

LOL je suis desolé, j'avais pas tenu compte de ce que tu as dis. Mais il est où dans le menucong ? je le trouve pas.

----------

## ghoti

 *musclosaure wrote:*   

> LOL je suis desolé, j'avais pas tenu compte de ce que tu as dis. Mais il est où dans le menucong ? je le trouve pas.

 

C'est à moi que tu t'adresses ?  :Wink: 

Si oui, l'usb_storage se trouve dans :

menuconfig/Device Drivers  --->USB support  ---><*> USB Mass Storage support

Tu peux aussi le mettre en module <M> mais dans ce cas, il ne faut pas oublier de le charger !

----------

## ghoti

 *palatin wrote:*   

> Je viens de vérifier dans le fichier udev.rules.gentoo de la release 45 de udev

 

Heu, on parle de la même chose là ?  :Shocked: 

Moi je parle de la version 54 (inversion de chiffres ?)

Le fichier de règles par défaut est /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules

Le début du fichier se présente comme suit :

```
# /etc/udev/udev.rules:  device naming rules for udev

#

# Gentoo specific rules, based a bit on devfs rules, but much simpler.

#

# There are a number of modifiers that are allowed to be used in some of the

# fields.  See the udev man page for a full description of them.

###########################################################

#

# For devfs similar /dev layout (neater)

#

###########################################################

# all block devices

SUBSYSTEM="block", GROUP="disk"

# cdrom symlinks and other good cdrom naming

BUS="ide",  KERNEL="hd[a-z]", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="sr[0-9]*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}"

BUS="scsi", KERNEL="scd[a-z]", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/cdsymlinks.sh %k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2} %c{3} %c{4} %c{5} %c{6}"

# devfs-names for ide-devices (uncomment only one)

#  /dev/ide/.../{disc,cd} and /dev/{cdroms,discs}/* type names

BUS="ide", KERNEL="hd*", PROGRAM="/etc/udev/scripts/ide-devfs.sh %k %b %n", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="%c{1} %c{2}", GROUP="%c{3}"

# disk devices

KERNEL="sd*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL="dasd*",      NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

KERNEL="ataraid*",   NAME="%k", GROUP="disk"

```

[EDIT]

OK, je suis en "~x86" ce qui explique que j'ai la version 054 tandis que la version "stable" est en effet la 045!  :Cool: 

Pourtant, j'utilise udev depuis pas mal de temps et je suis à peu près sûr de ne pas avoir dû créer de règle spéciale pour les disques scsi !

(Mais j'ai pas trop envie de downgrader pour vérifier !  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

[/EDIT]Last edited by ghoti on Thu Mar 03, 2005 11:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## musclosaure

ben il y est deja:

 *Quote:*   

> │<M> USB Mass Storage support  

 

 :Shocked:  pensait pas que c'etais si chiant pour faire marcher une clé USB, enfin elle marche pas encore.

----------

## bong

Il n'a pas scsi d'activé:

 *musclosaure wrote:*   

> sa fait plein de truc, je fais un c/c quand meme:
> 
>  *Quote:*   # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set
> 
> # SCSI device support
> ...

 

et moi j'y ai bien dis:

 *bong wrote:*   

> Aie!
> 
> Essaye d'ajouter ça à ton kernel:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## musclosaure

et on l'acrive où ce truc dans le kernel, je mis pert dans tous ces menus  :Sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *bong wrote:*   

> Il n'a pas scsi d'activé: *musclosaure wrote:*   sa fait plein de truc, je fais un c/c quand meme:
> 
>  *Quote:*   CONFIG_SCSI=m
> 
> ..
> ...

 

Exact! Il faut bien entendu charger le module puisqu'ils n'est pas en dur ! 

 *Quote:*   

> et moi j'y ai bien dis: *bong wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y
> 
> ...

 

La ligne CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y n'est pas nécessaire. 

En tous cas, elle n'a rien à voir avec notre problème

Par contre, il faut CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

lalala bonjour .... je vois qu'un s'exite sur ce forum j'aime bien ^^

 heuu ton systeme de fichier sur cette cle c'est quoi ?? vfat ??

 esssayes deja un cat /dev/sda pour voir si la cle est detectee .... et fait ctrl+C quand tu verras une bouillie de caracteres ca veut dire que c'est detecte ...

ensuite cat /dev/sda1 pour voir si ta partition existe bien (je sais certains diront que c'est sauvage mais ca marche  ^^ linux=3425552 facons d'arriver au meme resultat)

si c'est bon et bien retente un mkdir /mnt/usb && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb --t vfat

si ca e marches pas et bien sois ce n'est pas du VFAT sois le support vfat n'est pas active dans le kernel sois heuu .. HELPPPPPPPPPP ^^

----------

## ghoti

 *musclosaure wrote:*   

> et on l'acrive où ce truc dans le kernel, je mis pert dans tous ces menus 

 

menuconfig/Device Drivers  --->SCSI device support

Tu coches ce qui est indiqué :

```
  │ │                --- SCSI device support                                                           │ │

  │ │                [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support                                                  │ │

  │ │                ---   SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)                                      │ │

  │ │                <*>   SCSI disk support                                                           │ │

  │ │                < >   SCSI tape support                                                           │ │

  │ │                < >   SCSI OnStream SC-x0 tape support                                            │ │

  │ │                < >   SCSI CDROM support                                                          │ │

  │ │                <*>   SCSI generic support                                                        │ │
```

----------

## musclosaure

 *Quote:*   

> cat /dev/sda
> 
> cat: /dev/sda: Aucun périphérique ou adresse
> 
> 

  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ghoti

 *musclosaure wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   cat /dev/sda
> 
> cat: /dev/sda: Aucun périphérique ou adresse
> 
>  

 

Ben évidemment puisqu'il est établi que ton scsi n'est pas fonctionnel !

Remarque, c'est pas ta faute : ce thread devient une véritable cacophonie et si ça continue, on n'en sortira pas  :Sad: 

Commence par vérifier le scsi dans le menuconfig comme je l'ai indiqué plus haut ...

----------

## musclosaure

ghotti au lieu de les mettre en moduls, je les ait mis en dur parcequ'il disait ca:

 *Quote:*   

>  This feature depends on another which has been configured as a module. │
> 
>    │ As a result, this feature will be built as a module.            

 

bon je fait make et make modules_install, je copie le kernel, reconfig le grub (je dis ce que je vais faire pour etre sur  :Very Happy: ) et je reboot et je vous dis ce que ca donne

----------

## musclosaure

bon ben ca marche toujour pas:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /mnt/cle_usb/
> 
> mount: /dev/sda1 n'est pas un périphérique valide de type bloc

 

[/quote]

et dans device support->>SCSI device supprot j'ai comme on m'a dis:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <M> SCSI device support
> 
> [*]   legacy /proc/scsi/ support
> ...

 

----------

## dapsaille

bon donc avant de foncer sur les mounts essaye d'activer le support usb et ensuite fait cat /dev/sda ou /dev/sdb ou /dev/sdc pour voir si ta cle est reconnue .... voila

----------

## musclosaure

elle est reconnu:

 *Quote:*   

> lsusb
> 
> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
> 
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 08ec:0010 M-Systems Flash Disk Pioneers DiskOnKey
> ...

 

----------

## kernelsensei

la  certes il detecte un peripherique USB mais est ce qu'il le considere comme un disque scsi ?

Comme j'ai deja demande quelques posts plus haut, donne nous ton 

```
cat /proc/partitions
```

ainsi que 

```
dmesg|grep -i scsi
```

Merci.

----------

## musclosaure

 *Quote:*   

> root@linux portage # cat /proc/partitions
> 
> major minor  #blocks  name
> 
>    3     0    5866560 hda
> ...

 

les uda je sais pas ce que c'est.

----------

## kernelsensei

t'as bien charge le module usb-storage ?

----------

## musclosaure

je ne pensse pas, c'est la premiere fois que je lis ce truc.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *musclosaure wrote:*   

> je ne pensse pas, c'est la premiere fois que je lis ce truc.

 

^^;

```
modprobe usb_storage
```

 ou usb-storage je ne sais plus

et

```
modprobe sd_mod
```

 ou sd-mod ...

----------

## musclosaure

ben je sais pas du tout, un  cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep SCSI

 me dis ca:

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support' may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

----------

## blasserre

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *musclosaure wrote:*   mount: /dev/sda1 n'est pas un périphérique valide de type bloc 
> 
> Aaarghhhhh  !
> 
> USB_STORAGE
> ...

 

vous pourriez dire à gothi que ses messages sont masqués c'est vraiment pas sympa

----------

## kernelsensei

bon la j'en ai un peu marre, on va recapituler et tu reponds clairement :

1) T'as le support USB dans ton kernel ? Si oui, en module ou en dur ?

2) T'as le support USB-Storage dans ton kernel ? Si oui, en module ou en dur ?

3) T'as le support SCSI dans ton kernel ? Si oui, en module ou en dur ?

4) T'as le support SCSI-Disk dans ton kernel ? Si oui, en module ou en dur ?

Merci.

@blasserre : bah, le mien avec cat /proc/partitions c'etait pas mieux hein  :Smile: 

----------

## Starch

 *blasserre wrote:*   

> vous pourriez dire à gothi que ses messages sont masqués c'est vraiment pas sympa

 

y'a peut être d'autres explications :

- Lecture d'un post sur deux ; 

- Déficience cérébrale rendant impossible de lire "usb-storage" en majuscules ; 

- Sort jeté il y a 300 ans par une sorcière anémique aux seins pendants ;

- ...

et j'en passe ;p

----------

## musclosaure

1) pour lesupport usb je l'ai en dur, et le support OCHI aussi:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <*> Support for Host-side USB
> 
> <*> OHCI HCD support
> ...

 

2)Pour le support usb storage, il est en Module:

 *Quote:*   

> <M> USB Mass Storage support

 

3) pour le suppor SCSI  il est en module

 *Quote:*   

> <M> SCSI device support  

 

4) et le disk support SCSI  est en module:

 *Quote:*   

> <M>   SCSI disk support  

 

----------

## blasserre

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> modprobe usb_storage
> ```
> ...

 

je peux pas avoir un grade spécial ... genre répétiteur ?

----------

## kernelsensei

donc avant de jouer avec ta clef tu fais :

```
modprobe sd_mod

modprobe usb_storage
```

il se peut que ce soit des - a la place des 

----------

## musclosaure

je l'ai deja fais ca

----------

## blasserre

maintenant dis nous ce que sort :

```
cat /proc/partitions
```

qu'on voit s'il y a du neuf

----------

## kernelsensei

je viens de faire un ssh chez lui et en fait sa clef usb est /dev/uba1 , j'avais encore jamais rencontré ce type de device !

----------

## Starch

Note aussi que suivant ta config matérielle, il se peut que ce ne soit pas ohci qu'il te faille mais uhci ou ehci, enfin des trucs comme ça...

« L'homme qui ne sait pas compile ces choses en module, et les teste un à un » Lao-Tseu

----------

## blasserre

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> je viens de faire un ssh chez lui 

 

tricheur !

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> et en fait sa clef usb est /dev/uba1 , j'avais encore jamais rencontré ce type de device !

 

clef usb 2 ? j'ai lu ça quelque part, mais la bière a tout effacé...

----------

## kernelsensei

le mechant c'est lui :

< > Low Performance USB Block driver dans Block devices

----------

## ghoti

 *kernel_sensei wrote:*   

> en fait sa clef usb est /dev/uba1 , j'avais encore jamais rencontré ce type de device !

 

Jamais vu non plus mais pourtant :

 */usr/src/linux/Documentation/devicestxt wrote:*   

> 180 block	USB block devices
> 
> 		0 = /dev/uba		First USB block device
> 
> 		8 = /dev/ubb		Second USB block device
> ...

 

On en apprend tous les jours !  :Laughing: 

[EDIT]

Oops, je viens de voir ton "< > Low Performance USB Block driver dans Block devices"  :Embarassed: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## ghoti

On n'est pas sorti de l'auberge  :Sad: 

Le help indique :

 *Quote:*   

> Low Performance USB Block driver (BLK_DEV_UB)
> 
> This driver supports certain USB attached storage devices
> 
> such as flash keys.
> ...

 

C'est quoi exactement comme clé usb ?

----------

## palatin

Elle est surement déjà passée par la fenêtre de toute manière  :Very Happy: 

----------

## musclosaure

BOn ben merci a tout ceux qui m'on aidé et a kernel sensei qui a resolu le bleme:

la clef uba et maintenant sda et ila fait une regle udev donc c'est bon ca marche.

----------

